

The World’s Facebook Relationships Visualized [PIC] - MykalM
http://cdn.mashable.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/fb-relationships-full.jpg

======
DupDetector
Also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003377>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002742> <\- This one has _lots_ of
comments.

